# Winter Clubbing Ideas



## pinksugar (Jul 4, 2007)

Well I'm going to a club/pub/drinking house (LOL) on saturday for a friend's birthday. I know what type of place it is, but I just can't get any inspiration for winter clubbing clothes.

It's probably a bit more casual than an actual club, more of a bar with drinks and food as well type thing, so I'm thinking boots. Boots and?

I cant decide! obviously, the problem of dressing for a bar in winter is that its reasonably warm inside, but COLD outside, and we don't have cloakrooms in australia.

Any ideas for something hot, sexy and warm to wear this weekend? pics would be appreciated if you find any


----------



## niksaki (Jul 4, 2007)

oh i would wear skinny jeans,boots, trendy top and cool assesories and clutch bag! where are you going out too? im so going out this weekend my friend from melbourne is coming up here yay!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 4, 2007)

i will be wearing something like this, havent got a pic of my actualy dress though but similar i suppose with my black pointy boots and gold belt.

in between these two dresses ha ha and maybe my fedora that i got off ebay it hasnt arrived yet but should any day now


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm going out in the city.. it's near circular quay/the rocks. It's this really cool trendy place. I thought about skinny jeans but I just dunno if I can be bothered with the ass crack issues. My skinny jeans had to be a little bit low at the back to be skinny enough.

I was thinking some kind of pinafore dress and skivvy/turtleneck combo?

Seriously I have NO ideas





Ps. that dress and belt combo should look good! only thing is, can you wear a coat over that?? I'm so freaking cold at night! need like a billion layers!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going out in the city.. it's near circular quay/the rocks. It's this really cool trendy place. I thought about skinny jeans but I just dunno if I can be bothered with the ass crack issues. My skinny jeans had to be a little bit low at the back to be skinny enough.
I was thinking some kind of pinafore dress and skivvy/turtleneck combo?

Seriously I have NO ideas





Ps. that dress and belt combo should look good! only thing is, can you wear a coat over that?? I'm so freaking cold at night! need like a billion layers!

LOL your so funny!

yeah i will be wearing a jacket over mine not sure which jacket yet though, and LOL about asscrack skinny jeans i think we all know what ya mean! ha ha

pinafores are kewl right now, and turtlenecks too i think. what shoes with something like that though..?


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 4, 2007)

hmm, not sure, either boots or heels.. closed in ones. At this place last week everyone was wearing blouses and skirts! NO STOCKINGS. I was wearing jeans, a singlet, a long sleeved top, a cardigan, a jacket and a scarf. I took the jacket and scarf off inside, but JEEZ. They must have been very drunk and not felt the cold!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 4, 2007)

last time i went out i wore black pants, white singlet and a purple bat wing top with hoops and i got my hair done straight, and i just took a basic jacket that goes with everything, but they had a cloakroom there.

u could also try wearing a dress like above but wear leggings and heals, just choose a colored dress and a funky belt. or u could wear nice pair of jeans with a casual, but sexy shirt.

go thru ur wardrobe and choose what u think is best and just mix and match till u feel comfy and hott in it, wat i usually do


----------



## niksaki (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* /img/forum/go_quote.gif go thru ur wardrobe and choose what u think is best and just mix and match till u feel comfy and hott in it, wat i usually do same here actually. or if all else fails head to down tosupre they always have really trendy stuff for not much $$


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 4, 2007)

Aussie attack. Woop.

I wouldnt know.

Your boots, skinny jeans and a long tunic top to cover that ass crack of yours? lol

Then you can wear your jacket over it. This is wear leather jackets look ace, dont you think? I want one.

Basic - just funky it up with accesories and what not.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 4, 2007)

lol @ Celly..

I'm going shopping tomorrow so I'll have a look at tops and if I cant find them I'll go with a dress type thing I think


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 4, 2007)

i havent drunk anything for a long time ohh i miss my baileys


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 4, 2007)

i owuld say nice cute jeans with boots and a cute top and accesories


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 4, 2007)

There's lots of ways you can go with this.

You could do A sweater dress over leggings with boots and a wide belt.






Or cute jeans and heels with a flowy top and funky accessories






(use your imagination here, think prettier colors, bangle bracelets and cute earings, or a big cocktail ring and beads....ya know)

You could Trouser Pants and a lacy top with heels











Or maybe a cropped jacket over a tunic or something


----------



## niksaki (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice pics kaylin marie, i so love the skinnies with the black top. i would wear that!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 5, 2007)

I would go with skinny jeans, boots and a sweater. And cute accessories. I know no matter what you wear you will look adorable.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm liking some of these pics mateys! I bought a dress, now for a rollneck jumper to wear underneath and hmm.. flat boots or heels??


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm liking some of these pics mateys! I bought a dress, now for a rollneck jumper to wear underneath and hmm.. flat boots or heels?? I say boots!


----------



## Jade22 (Jul 5, 2007)

I stick with cable knit jumper dresses, leggings with boots.

Supre have thick-ish cable knit dresses


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah I went in there... I swear they've changed their sizes. I used to be a medium, now I can fit an XS or even an XXS. And I haven't shrunk THAT much, LOL


----------

